# AOW Grand Prix and Slot Show June 7, 2014



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

The next running of the America On Wheels Grand Prix for the Eddie Sachs Memorial Award will run on Saturday June 7, 2014. The racing for the first Eddie Sachs award was spectacular, and was proudly won by Henry Harnish, whose name will now be on permanent display in the museum on the plaqued donated by Eddie Sachs Racing, and Eddie Sachs Jr.

The race will run in conjunction with a Slot Car show in the wonderful museum setting at America On Wheels in Allentown. Vendors and racers should hold this date and plan on joining us for another super day at America On Wheels.

www.americaonwheels.org


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats Henry


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

*Reminder*

The Annual Slot Car Day will be held at America On Wheels on Saturday, June 7, 2014. Their will be an ECHORR event, The America On Wheels Grand Prix in the museum's theater just off of the main lobby. The race winner will have his/her name added to the permanent plaque in the museum for the Eddie Sachs Memorial Award. Racers who are pre-registered with Hiram Durant receive free admission to the museum. Al Pink will also have his drag strip set up to allow museum visitors to try their hand at slot car racing. Vendors will be set up in the museum's Art Gallery which is currently showing the original art for automotive oriented Guinness advertising. The current exhibit in the museum is "Gone But Not Forgotten: Orphan Marques since 1950" which features a Vespa car, a DeLorean, the last Mercury Cougar Convertible, an Avanti, and many more. Go to http://www.reesed.com/AOW/Slot2014.pdf for the show flyer and http://www.reesed.com/AOW/2014 VENDOR REGISTRATION FLYER.pdf for vendor registration forms. I hope to see you at America On Wheels on Saturday, June 7. Please go to https://www.flickr.com/photos/brooklands/sets/72157643321082203/ to see some of what is going on at America On Wheels.


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

*Reminder*

This is the weekend of the America On Wheels Grand Prix at America On Wheels, 5 North Front Street, Allentown PA. If you are planning to race, contact Hiram Durant or ECHORR to get on the list for free admission to the museum. Rumor has Eddie Sachs Jr. coming to the museum during the day to see the HO Indy cars running in memory of his Dad. We will also have Al and his drag strip set up, and vendors from several states with collection cars and racing parts. Besides all of this, there is a display case with a small part of my personal collection, and all the items on display in the museum. You can go here to see photos of some of the things currently on display. Contact the museum or send me a message with any questions.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

See you there.


----------

